# Giessen im Garten



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

Servus Blumenfreunde

Wie macht ihr das mit dem Blumengiessen:
Gießkanne, Gartenschlauch, Rasensprenger, usw. ?
Teichwasser, Brunnenwasser, Leitungswasser ?
Morgens, Abends ?

Also ich habe es bis jetzt immer so gehalten:
Abends, mit Gartenschlauch (fest eingesetzte Pflanzen) und Teichwasser;
Gießkanne mit Teichwasser nur Topfpflanzen und Blumenkästen ebenfalls Abends.

Der Teich wird, wenn der Wasserspiegel zu sehr abgesunken, mit Regenwasser aus der Zisterne oder wenn leer, mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt.

mit Teichwasser deshalb:
1.) viele Nährstoffe darin
2.) es ist warm (Wärmer als Leitungs- und Brunnenwasser allemal)
3.) um frisches Wasser dem Teich zuzuführen (wutzi-Wasserwechsel)

Abends giesse ich deshalb:
1.) in Früh zu müde zum giessen (Tagwache 04:30)
2.) weil die Pflanzen das Wasser besser aufnehmen (weniger Verdunstung)

Nachteil: die __ Schnecken haben mehr Zeit zum Pflanzen fressen, aber wenn man genug Schneckenfeinde (Igel und Co.) hat, stellt das fast kein Problem dar. Ausserdem sehe ich die Schnecken als Teil der Natur und haben auch eine Lebensberechtigung (sie werden ja nicht umsonst geschaffen worden sein).

Also wie macht Ihr das ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Doris (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hi Helmut

Wir giessen mit Giesskanne wenn wir den __ Wasserschlauch nicht in Einsatz bringen wollen, weil es noch nicht zu trocken ist.
Die Giesskanne ist jeden Tag im Einsatz. Gegossen werden die BLumen auf der Terasse, die in der Trockenmauer,  die neben dem Teich , und Aufzuchtpflanzen in Blumentöpfen. 
Gegossen wird dann ausschliesslich mit Teichwasser.

Ansonsten haben wir einen eigenen Brunnen und wässern dann mit Gartenschlauch oder Rasensprenger.
Auch der Teich wird mit dem Wasser aus dem Brunnen gefüllt. 
Einige Urlauber die mal dran vorbeigegangen sind, als wir den Teich aufgeüllt haben, meinten dass er "umkippen" würde, weil es so gestunken hat (Naja für Städter wohl   )
Dabei ist es nur der Schwefel der bei uns im Wasser enthalten ist.
Den Fischen macht das nichts aus.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo,
wir nur Abends, nachdem die Sonne (wenn sie dann mal scheint) hinter den Häusern verschwunden ist mit Leitungswasser.

Wir hatten mal ein Schneckenproblem, aber nachdem wir Pinienrindenmulch und Kies verwenden sind die verschwunden. Dafür hat der Nachbar mehr  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## BonnieundClyde (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo Helmut,
wir giessen abends mit Brunnenwasser, das wird erstmal in einem 1000 Liter IBC-Container "zwischengelagert", so dass es sich erwärmen kann. Das Brunnenwasser hat extrem hohen Nährstoffanteil, leider für den Teich nicht geeignet (das haben wir allerdings erst festgestellt, nachdem wir den Teich mit einem Drittel Brunnenwasser gefüllt hatten  ). Aber für die Pflanzen ideal, sie wachsen wie verrückt (__ Fingerhut und Liebstöckel über 2 m hoch). Wenns mal richtig trocken ist, gehen da schon mal 800 Liter zum Giessen drauf.

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Servus Doris, Uwe und Elisa & Thomas

Wir giessen auch täglich, vor allem die __ Oleander (Säufer).

Brunnen gibts leider bei uns nicht. 
Darum auch Regenwasser, aber auch unser Leitungswasser ist recht weich und auch noch mit einem Wasserbelebungsgerät (Grander) ausgestattet.

Wir haben ja im Moment noch keinen Teich   und auch noch nicht sehr viele Pflanzen (fast nur Topfpflanzen). Aber am alten Wohnort haben wir es so gehalten und werden es auch in Zukunft so halten.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Dodi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hi Helmut!

Ich gieße die Topfpflanzen meistens mit Teichwasser und Gießkanne. Wenn es sehr trocken ist, habe ich die Möglichkeit, über ein an den Filter angeschlossenes Hauswasserwerk mit dem Gartenschlauch die Pflanzen zu wässern.

Den Teich fülle ich dann - wenn nötig - mit Leitungswasser auf (habe -noch- keinen Brunnen, wird vielleicht bald...).
Diesen Sommer -was ist das?- brauchte ich den Teich fast gar nicht aufzufüllen...


----------



## thias (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Nachteil: die __ Schnecken haben mehr Zeit zum Pflanzen fressen, aber wenn man genug Schneckenfeinde (Igel und Co.) hat, stellt das fast kein Problem dar.


 
... die Igel fressen leider nicht die __ Nacktschnecken, nur die mit Haus (wahrscheinlich mehr Crisp    )
Die importierten Nacktschnecken haben nicht genügend natürliche Feinde und sind die reinste Plage, nur die Weinbergschnecken fressen deren Eier. 
Meine Frau ist ein natürlicher Feind, jeden Abend geht sie einsammeln 



> Ausserdem sehe ich die Schnecken als Teil der Natur und haben auch eine Lebensberechtigung (sie werden ja nicht umsonst geschaffen worden sein).


 ... nee, die sind ein Produkt des Sündenfalls    

Gießen tu ich auch abends aus der Zisterne, aber bei dem Wetter braucht man das fast nicht....
Als es früher mal richtige Sommer gab, ist die Zisterne auch nach wenigen Wochen leer und dann kommt Leitungswasser dran (sehr weich).
Ich habe gerade einen Antrag gestellt, einen extra Zähler zur Garten/Teichbewässerung zu kekommen, die Wasserwirtschaft tut sich aber echt schwer damit. 
Ich zahle beim gießen also auch Abwasser mit  
Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Servus Dodi und Thias

Sommer  hat sich heuer noch nicht vorgestellt  

@ Dodi: Wir haben das Teichwasser über eine G..denapumpe aus dem ungereinigten Wasser des Filter entnommen. Ich hoffe Ihr auch  .

@ Thias: ist bei uns genauso, zahlen auch das Abwasser mit, wobei ich mich noch nicht schlau gemacht habe  , ob man das trennen kann (Sub-Zähler). Warum gießt ihr nicht aus dem Teich ?

Natürlicher Feind .... Gattin  , hab ich nicht gewußt     das Igel keine Spanischen (roten) __ Schnecken frißt, sehe ich doch ab und zu zermanschte  Schnecken herumliegen. Dachte die hat sich ein Igel oder Vogel gekrallt.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Silke (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo,
ich gieße bei diesem Wetter nur die Töpfe und meine Gemüsepflanzen.
Wenn es wirklich mal ganz heiß werden würde (so wie letztes Jahr), dann schließen wir den Rasensprenger an den Brunnen an und bewässern morgens oder abends.
Im allgemeinen kaufe ich kaum Pflanzen, die viel Wasser brauchen. Meine Meinung: was überlebt ist i.O., der Rest war eine einmalige Anschaffung. Wir haben vorwiegend einheimische Pflanzen, mit denen es kaum Probleme gibt.


----------



## thias (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gießt ihr nicht aus dem Teich ?


 
... weil der dann alle wird


----------



## Sternthaler13 (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo allerseits,

wir gießen abends. Terrasse und Blumenpötte mit Leitungswasser (also inkl. Abwasser  ). Der Gemüsegarten wird aus der Regentonne bewässert. Wir erweitern gerade die Anzahl. Ist aber noch nicht angeschlossen.

Die Bewilligung für die Außenwasseruhr haben wir sofort bekommen. Bei uns will der Klempner aber für den simplen Anschluss 250 Euro haben. Der hat doch einen Knall. Da kann ich noch viel Abwasser mit zahlen. Und selber anschließen dürfen wir in diesem Landkreis nicht. Die halten uns wohl für zu blöd dazu, die Armleuchter.

Den Gartenteich haben wir mit Leitungswasser gefüllt, weil letztes Jahr gerade eine Trockenperiode herrschte. 

Den Teich nachfüllen müssen wir nicht. Bei dem Pisswetter hier hatten wir damit bisher keine Probleme. Und wenn, wird er wohl mit Regenwasser befüllt.

Und das Thema __ Nacktschnecken und Daseinsberechtigung lass ich mal so im Raum stehen   Das kann unmöglich sein. Sobald ich hier einen Zaun um das Grundstück habe, dann sind sofort 2 Laufenten da. Und dann ist hier Schluss mit Lustig. Bisher bin ich der Gegner der __ Schnecken. Ich trau mich aber nicht, sie zu töten, sondern werfe sie gegenüber auf den Deich. Die Mistviecher verstecken sich unter unserer Holzterrasse, die Feiglinge! Ihr müsst mal sehen, wie schnell die kriechen können, wenn ich rauskomme


----------



## Elfriede (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo zusammen,

Also ich bin täglich morgens und abends mit zwei gerade noch tragbaren Gießkannen unterwegs, seitdem ich heuer den Bewässerungscomputer ausbauen musste, weil hier auf Paros verboten.

Das Gießwasser entnehme ich dem Teich, das heißt, ich öffne kurz die Kugelhähne der Abläufe und lasse das Wasser in einen großen Container ab, von wo ich es bequemer entnehmen kann als aus dem Teich.

Ich brauche sehr viel Wasser zum Gießen, denn es hat noch immer 36° hier. Aufgefüllt wird der Teich automatisch über einen Schwimmer aus einer höherliegenden Zisterne. Da das Wasser in der Zisterne etwas kühler ist als das Teichwasser, kann ich damit den Teich auf 31°-32° halten, sofern es keine extreme, länger andauernde Hitzewelle von bis zu 45° gibt, wie heuer im Juni.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## lollo (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo zusammen,

gegossen werden die Blumen meistens abends mit der Gieskanne aus dem Teich. Obwohl man ja morgens, wenn sich alles abgekühlt hat, besser gießen sollte.
Aber das mache ich dann nur, wenn der Rasen gegossen werden muß. Hier nehme ich dann Wasser aus der Zisterne, wenn die dann leer ist, aus dem Brunnen.

Gestern fand meine Frau beim __ Schnecken sammeln dieses Exemplar von Nacktschnecke. Aus Spanien kann sie ja nicht sein, denn die sind ja rot.  
Weis vielleicht jemand was das für eine Schnecke ist.   :?


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Servus Lollo

Das ist eine Tigerschnecke.

[DLMURL="http://www.gluehwuermchen.ch/vicentini_2005_tigerschnecke.htm"]Hier [/DLMURL]kannst sie sehen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Redlisch (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo, 


			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bewilligung für die Außenwasseruhr haben wir sofort bekommen. Bei uns will der Klempner aber für den simplen Anschluss 250 Euro haben. Der hat doch einen Knall. Da kann ich noch viel Abwasser mit zahlen. Und selber anschließen dürfen wir in diesem Landkreis nicht. Die halten uns wohl für zu blöd dazu, die Armleuchter.



Als der Teich kurz vor Fertigstellung war, habe ich mir eine geeichte Wasseruhr von meinem Klemptner gekauft mit einem Schrieb das die ordentlich eingebaut ist, das ganze hat mich 26,50 Euro und eine halbe Stunde arbeit gekostet. Den Schrieb an die Stadt geschickt und gut war.  

Sonst wäre ich ja arm geworden, so hat mich das Füllen 100 Euro gekostet.
Bis dieses Jahr waren sogar noch die Uhren welche man einfach an den Wasserhahn schraubt zugelassen, da aber wohl viele ihn einfach zwischendurch an die Waschmaschine gehängt haben, sind diese nun nicht mehr zulässig bei uns.
Im Moment bin ich am Brunnen bohren : 

Ich habe mir einfach Bewässerungsschläuche durch die Beete gelegt (gab es vor einigen Wochen günstig bei A*di), abends einfach den Schlauch an den Aussenwasserhahn, aufdrehen, nach 20min zudrehen und fertig.
Alternativ das ganze an das 1000l Regenfass mit Hauswasserwerk.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Servus

Also so wie ich das jetzt sehe, giessen wir alle am Abend.

Aber nur ein paar mit Teichwasser.

Warum nicht mehr ? 

Teichwasser ist doch hervorragend zum giessen geeignet. Vielleicht wegen dem auffüllen des Teiches mit Leitungs-, Brunnen- oder Regenwasser ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Sternthaler13 (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hi Helmut,

na, wenn ich Teichwasser nehme, ist das viel mühsamer zu entnehmen. Und ob ich mit Leitungswasser gieße oder hinterher den Teich mit Leitungswasser auffülle ist doch gehopst wie gedopst, oder? Und ich erspare mir das Gießkannenschleppen...


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hi Anke

Aber durch das entnehmen des Teichwassers zum gießen, und dem danach folgenden auffüllen des Teiches,- hierdurch haste gleich nen TWW veranstaltet.
Also nix mit gehopft wie gesprungen.: 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## MeneMeiner (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo Helmut,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wie ich das jetzt sehe, giessen wir alle am Abend.


Jo. Morgens keine Zeit, mittags verbrennen die Blumen evtl. und abends tut Gießkannenschleppen richtig gut  


			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur ein paar mit Teichwasser.


Ich auch!


			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht mehr ?


Jetzt ist es einer mehr  


			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Teichwasser ist doch hervorragend zum giessen geeignet.


Mein Reden,
- angewärmt,
- nährstoffhaltiger als Kranwasser,
- ständiger Wasserwechsel im Teich gewährleistet,
- ich gönne lieber meinen Fischen das Frischwasser als den Blumen, denn die Kloake wir dadurch zumindest etwas verdünnt,
- ...


			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wegen dem auffüllen des Teiches mit Leitungs-, Brunnen- oder Regenwasser ?


Man hat's eben manchmal etwas bequemer  Und Rasen gießen bzw sprengen (BUMM...)... nee, wenn der vertrocknet, der kommt nächstes Jahr wieder (oder ich hole mir eine Packung Nachsaat aus der Genossenschaft für 1,50 TEURos). Ich bin meinem Geld nicht böse

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Servus Werner + Anke

@ Werner :   Genau

@ Anke : Ich habe da eine Gar...ena-Pumpe dafür, sauge aus dem Filter, das noch nicht gereinigte Wasser ab und giesse damit ob jetzt in die Giesskanne oder gleich mit dem Schlauch. Und nebenbei bekommst auch noch einen stärkeren Sog am Skimmer zusammen (bei Schwerkraft-System).

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

@ Thomas : "sprengen"   . Passt


----------



## Dodi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hi Helmut,

nööö, ich nehme das vorgereinigte Wasser aus dem Filter, da mir sonst beim sog. Rasensprenger durch die Algen die Düsen verstopfen - hatte ich beim vorherigen __ Filtersystem, wo damals das Hauswasserwerk angeschlossen war.

Und: da ich jetzt einen Eiweißabschäumer habe, sammelt sich auch so einiges an Dreck-Wasser an, welches ich dann den Blumen "gönne".

Ach ja, ich gieße auch abends.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*



> Aber durch das entnehmen des Teichwassers zum gießen, und dem danach folgenden auffüllen des Teiches,- hierdurch haste gleich nen TWW veranstaltet.
> Also nix mit gehopft wie gesprungen.



@ Werner: Was ist denn ein TWW???? Teichwasserwechsel? Den brauch ich ja nicht.



> Ich habe da eine Gar...ena-Pumpe dafür, sauge aus dem Filter, das noch nicht gereinigte Wasser ab und giesse damit ob jetzt in die Giesskanne oder gleich mit dem Schlauch. Und nebenbei bekommst auch noch einen stärkeren Sog am Skimmer zusammen (bei Schwerkraft-System).



@ Helmut: Ich habe keinen Filter und keinen Skimmer. Sondern nur einen normalen Gartenteich ohne jegliche Technik, ohne Fische, ohne Schnickschnack. Da bin ich ganz Purist 

In diesem Fall doch gehopst wie gedopst


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*



> TWW



Morgen Anke
TWW = Teilwasserwechsel  

Teichwasser ist übrigens ein sehr guter Dünger, deine Blümlis schicken dir glatt ein Dankschreiben, wenn du sie damit verwöhnst.

Brauchwasser zum gießen nehmen,- das ist reine Verschwendung.: 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## lollo (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Lollo
> 
> Das ist eine Tigerschnecke.



Hallo Helmut,

danke für den Hinweis, die Schnecke habe ich zum ersten mal gesehen.
Habe mal ein wenig im IN gesucht, und dazu dieses hier gefunden.  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tigerschnegel


Bei den Aquarianern gibt es diese Schnecke auch, aber mit Gehäuse.
Von diesem __ Tigerschnegel gibt es sogar schon einen weiteren der gesichtet wurde, und in unserem Garten lebt. Angeblich sollen sie nur abgestorbene Pflanzenreste verspeisen, na ja, schaun wir mal.


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Servus Lothar

Da bist etwas tiefer ins I-Net eingedrungen, sehr informative Links  , unter Tigerschnecke habe ich nicht sehr viel gefunden.

Eine interessante Schnecke, bei uns (Grünbach am Schneeberg, Niederösterreich) habe ich die noch nicht gesichtet.

Halt uns am Laufenden.

@ Anke: Wennst den Saugschlauch einer selbstsaugenden Pumpe in den Teich hängst (getarnt) kannst damit auch das Teichwasser zum giessen verwenden. Deine Blumen bzw. Pflanzen würden sich sehr freuen und es mit guten Wachstum und Blühwilligkeit Danken.

Ausserdem ersparst dir die Düngergaben und wie Werner & Thomas schon geschrieben haben .......

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo zusammen,

bekanntermaßen haben wir hier am Haus noch keinen Teich, aber selbst wenn, würde ich sein Wasser nicht zum gießen verwenden.
Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Unser vorhandenes Auffüllwasser ist mit Sicherheit wieder äußerst hart (kalkreich).
Wenn ich sehe, wie lange der "erste" Teich mit dem harten Wasser (Ausgangslage 30° Gh, 12 oder 16° Kh) zu kämpfen hatte... nö danke.
Der im Garten vorhandene Brunnenanschluß hatte dann sogar 50° Gh. :crazy: 
Bin doch ned jeck.... als ich wußte, woran mein schlechtes Pflanzenwachsum liegt wurde nur noch im äußersten Notfall mit dem Ausgangswasser, per 7000l Wasserfass, aufgefüllt.

Das Wasser der Aquarien hingegen gönne ich schon mal den Zimmerpflanzen. Allerdings auch nicht den Orchis, denn dafür ist es trotzdem zu hart. 

Ich denke, man muss da schon Unterschiede machen. Wenn man kein ordentliches Auffüllwasser (in ausreichenden Mengen) zur Verfügung hat, dann doch besser mit dem "schlechteren" Wasser aus Brunnen oder Leitung gießen.

Z.Z. gieße ich per Gießkanne aus der Regentonne - regnete ja bisher genug. 
Leitungswasser wäre mir zu teuer dafür....


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Servus Annett

Sollte ja nur ein Denkanstoß sein  , wenn das Leitungs- oder Brunnenwasser, so wie bei dir, nicht geeignet zum Teichnachfüllen ist, sollte man es schon herausgefunden haben bzw. bei dem zuständigen Wasserlieferanten nachgefragt haben  .
Ich z.B. habe als erstes nachdem wir eingezogen sind, sofort das Leitungswasser mit meinem Tröpfchentest (JBL-Testlab) getestet. Es ist o.k., Gott sei Dank  

Morgens oder Abends ? nur wegen der Statistik.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Also, wenn ich nach den Kalkspritzern auf unseren Armaturen gehe, dann haben wir hartes Wasser.

Wenn ich das Wasser aus der Regentonne nehmen würde, um vorne alles zu gießen, Kinders, dann laufe ich mir einen Wolf. Es sei denn, ich stell mir auch ein Fass an die Terrasse. Aber soooo schön sind die ja auch wieder nicht.

Vielleicht baut mir Rino ja eine ausgeklügelte Bewässerungsanlage mit Hauswasserwerk, wenn wir mal das größere Fass (Fässer) aufgestellt haben. Im Moment habe ich ja nur so ein popeliges 500 L-Fass.

Aber Fakt ist, dass wir das Wasser hier zum gießen auffangen müssen. Denn es sind 3 Dächer, über die wir Wasser gewinnen können. Also massenweise. Und ich sehe ein, dass Leitungswasser a) Verwendung und b) zu hart ist. Aber wie gesagt - alles andere wäre im Moment noch echte Quälerei. Dafür sind die Strecken zu groß (und Wasser zu schwer  ) Und Rom wurde ja - wie gesagt - auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. Kommt Zeit, kommt Bewässerung


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo Helmut,

wenn Zeit dafür ist (wenn man im Hochsommer abends erst gegen 23 Uhr oder später heim kommt, fängt man sicher nicht mehr an zu gießen).... betrifft ja eh nur die Tomaten/Gurken im Gewächshaus bzw. draußen und meine Rosenvermehrungen in zahlreichen Töpfen.
Manchmal muss auch meine Mum ran, wenn wir schon beizeiten wieder auf dem Acker sein müssen. 
Die macht das dann irgendwann... so wie ich auch.

Das Gewächshaus hat bei Regen eine "halbautomatische" Bewässerung. Sind die Fäßer voll, läuft das Wasser unten aus dem Fallrohr durch einen kleinen Graben direkt ins Gewächshaus (wieder schmalen Gräben), an allen Pflanzen vorbei und dann vorne raus. 
Leider haben dabei meine "Black Zebra" etwas zuviel Wasser abbekommen und die fast reifen sind geplatzt. 

Frau kann halt nicht alles haben.

@Anke 

es gibt doch hübsche ausrangierte Weinfäßer... die machen sicher auch auf einer Terrasse was her.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hi Annett,

ja, aber hinter diesen Fässern ist ja jeder her wie der Teufel hinter'm Weihwasser. Sobald ich eins in die Finger kriege, bin ich gaaaanz vorne dabei.

Dabei darf ich gar nicht erzählen, dass mein Schwager sogar ein Weingut hat. Aber leider lässt meine Schwester sich gerade scheiden. Ich trau mich da im Moment nicht so richtig mal eben nach ein paar Fässern zu fragen  

Sag mal Annett, kannst du mal ein Bild von der Bewässerungstechnik machen? Das hört sich echt interessant an. Und nächstes Jahr möchte ich auch ein Gewächshaus haben.


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hi Anke

Gib doch mal bei Google eure Wasserversorgung ein. Bekommst dann sicher auch so ne Auskunft wie ich.

Gruß
Werner



> Das von der BWV verteilte Trinkwasser liegt mit 8,9° dH im Härtebereich 2 gemäß Wasch- und
> Reinigungsmittelgesetz. Es hat einen pH-Wert von etwa 7,9 und weist ferner einen ausgewogenen
> Mineraliengehalt auf, der sowohl dem Trinkwassergenuss als auch der Nutzung im Haushalt sehr
> entgegenkommt. U. a. ist der Nitratgehalt mit 4,5 mg/L niedrig und somit für die Zubereitung von
> ...


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo

kam bei der Auskunft auch was über Phosphorgehalt mit ?


mfG


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hallo Anke,

was soll ich da fotografieren?  
Ein Regenrohr, welches in einer Tonschale endet, und einen Graben in der Erde, der einfach "frei Schnauze" mit einer kleinen Pflanzschippe zwischen den Pflanzen im Gewächshaus angelegt wurde? 
(ich sach nur: angelehnt an die alten Ägypter und ihre Oasenbewässerung)
Du mußt nur schauen, dass das Gefälle stimmt, auch in den Gräben. Das hab ich halt bei Regen ausgetestet und entsprechend gebuddelt als die Pflanzen noch klein waren.
Wasser läuft ja bekanntermaßen nur bergab.
Bei uns hat der Vorgarten ein ganz leichtes Gefälle Richtung Straße, daher klappt das so ganz gut.

Und nein, dass Wasser läuft anschließend nicht auf die Straße - die liegt nämlich gute 20 bis 30cm höher als der Vorgarten. :

EDIT: Die Fäßer gibts bei 3..2..1..


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*

Hi Werner,
das war ein guter Tip! Gesamthärte 12,9 dH. Karbonathärte 8,5 dH. Härtebereich 1,5-2,5 mmol.

Nur eine Frage: Ist das Wasser jetzt hart oder nicht?

@ Karsten: bei mir ist Phosphor nicht angegeben

@ Annett: genau, das waren die Fragen. Also, z.B. ist der Graben ausgekleidet oder blanke Erde und so

Nochmal edit: Fässer, die was kosten, sind schlechte Fässer ))


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Giessen im Garten*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> kam bei der Auskunft auch was über Phosphorgehalt mit ?
> 
> ...



Hi Karsten 

Da kam ne ganze Latte mit. Werde sie heute abend mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Wollte nur nicht zuviel hier reinkopieren.Sonst gibt es womöglich nen Rüffel.:  Und jetzt muß ich erst mal wieder Kreuzerle verdienen.


Gruß
Werner


----------

